# My husband's last shift and just like that... he's a retiree.



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

*My husband worked his last shift tonight; he worked at the free standing clinic.  Someone had to cover the empty slots during the last 9 years he was employed at the hospital.  He's been a wonderful and accountable employee; always ready to work.*

_*He looks tired and it makes me teary when I see his weary eyes.  But, he refused to retire sooner and therefore reached age 67.*_

*It is going to be strange to have him around the clock now.  I've spent many a nights, 12 or 16 hour shifts alone but I'm sure we will enjoy being a couple ~ once again.*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2020)

Good luck to you both Pamela..I can see you're about to get a new lease of life.

My o/h works a routine 12-15 hour days, and has done for 42 years, but he's only 60, so he's got a long time before he'd be able to take retirement  .

Have you got plans for what you'll do  with your days now together ?


----------



## Rosemarie (Jul 2, 2020)

I hope you have talked everything through together. It can come as a bit of a shock being together all the time. It helps if you both have hobbies to keep you occupied.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

Congratulations you two. What a milestone to be at. My husbands spend over 25 years doing 12 hour shift work so half the nights I was on my own but he switched to 8 hour days and likes it much more. He’ll most likely stay longer than he needs to also but he’s a total workaholic. It will be equally strange having him home 24/7.
Enjoy your time together. You’ve earned it. What will you do on your first day off together?


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2020)

Rosemarie said:


> It helps if you both have hobbies to keep you occupied.


Hahaha. Ya think?


----------



## Gaer (Jul 2, 2020)

Ya Hoo!  Go Celebrate!  He is free!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jul 2, 2020)

I hope it turns out well for you both .


----------



## MickaC (Jul 2, 2020)

@pamelasmithwick    You'll be just like newlyweds, learning about each other. ENJOY you two.
I think it's a good idea to still have interests and hobbies of your own and your husband of his own.
By all means, explore adventures together. 
But don't lose yourself in the process, either you or him.
ME time is important for each of you. 
HAPPY RETIREMENT TOGETHER.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

*Thank you everyone for the well wishes.   We will do just fine.  Taking it one day at a time for now.  Covid-19 will keep us and many others from taking trips, etc.*


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2020)

Have a wonderful, easy going and fun time!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 2, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> My husband worked his last shift tonight; he worked at the free standing clinic.  Someone had to cover the empty slots during the last 9 years he was employed at the hospital.  He's been a wonderful and accountable employee; always ready to work.
> 
> He looks tired and it makes me teary when I see his weary eyes.  But, he refused to retire sooner and therefore reached age 67 in order to retire of age.
> 
> It is going to be strange to have him around the clock now.  I've spent many a nights or 12 hour shifts alone but I'm sure we will enjoy being a couple ~ once again.


Two words... CONGRATULATIONS and ENJOY!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2020)

Congrats to your hubby, Pamela.  My husband retired 5 years ago at 60 and the time has flown by.  I feel lucky to have him around and I imagine you will feel the same.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 2, 2020)

You know when I retired it felt funny.  Like I was waiting for the next shoe to drop.

It takes time to get used to it.  But congratulations.   Now you can plan things without having to worry about work.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2020)

Big congratulations to your husband on his retirement Pamela!  I'm his age and took early retirement with my husband over ten years ago, very happy since then.  Wishing a bright, healthy and happy future for the two of you!


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> View attachment 111998


You still gonna pop in and see us? I've kinda gotten attached. ~Grins~


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You still gonna pop in and see us? I've kinda gotten attached. ~Grins~


I'm too addicted to this site; not going anywhere.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

I got the same problem. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 2, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I got the same problem. LOL


LOL, I've received too many trophies to just pick up and leave.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 2, 2020)

LOL


----------



## Knight (Jul 3, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *My husband worked his last shift tonight; he worked at the free standing clinic.  Someone had to cover the empty slots during the last 9 years he was employed at the hospital.  He's been a wonderful and accountable employee; always ready to work.*
> 
> _*He looks tired and it makes me teary when I see his weary eyes.  But, he refused to retire sooner and therefore reached age 67.*_
> 
> ...


Congratulation to looking forward to the rest of your lives enjoying each others company.  We've been retired 25 years now and together 24/7. Zero regrets and a lot of better memories than two people have a right to enjoy. Hope you experience the same.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2020)

Well, he snuck out on me.   LOL  He went to run some report and also to teach an employee ... how to run these reports.  He was so happy to go to 
work!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 3, 2020)

Knight said:


> Congratulation to looking forward to the rest of your lives enjoying each others company.  We've been retired 25 years now and together 24/7. Zero regrets and a lot of better memories than two people have a right to enjoy. Hope you experience the same.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 3, 2020)

It's a wonderful time and I wish you all the best.  My wife didn't work.   She was among the old era   of the "stayed home and raised the kids" families.  I took an early retirement and we've spent the last 28 years surrounded by kids, grandkids, and now, great grands.  The fact that almost all of them live nearby is an added bonus, or at least it is in our case.

Enjoy a wonderful retirement !!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 4, 2020)

67 good age to hang it up like I did. It sound like he may seek part time work or volunteer work if he was happy to return for a day. Good luck & enjoy.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 7, 2020)

I did that 23 years ago, haven't missed working yet.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 15, 2020)

Congratulations to your husband. It's good that you view having more time together as a positive thing.  It's definitely an adjustment though, I'm sure.


----------



## FastTrax (Jul 31, 2020)

pamelasmithwick said:


> *My husband worked his last shift tonight; he worked at the free standing clinic.  Someone had to cover the empty slots during the last 9 years he was employed at the hospital.  He's been a wonderful and accountable employee; always ready to work.*
> 
> _*He looks tired and it makes me teary when I see his weary eyes.  But, he refused to retire sooner and therefore reached age 67.*_
> 
> ...



Hello, if he was like me working all hours almost like shift work for 50 years, eating breakfast at midnight, lunch at 8AM and dinner at noon for the love of GOD be patient with him as he sounds like a good man. Be blessed.


----------



## Macfan (Aug 11, 2020)

Kudos and Congratulations to both of you. Hope it's working out well and you're settling in just fine   . Don...


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 11, 2020)

Macfan said:


> Kudos and Congratulations to both of you. Hope it's working out well and you're settling in just fine   . Don...


All is well @Macfan .   He's finally getting the much needed rest and sleep.


----------

